# Native MN slippers



## Tanner. C (May 10, 2017)

I really would like to see some Minnesota cym. In there natural habitat and was hoping someone could help guide me to where to look on southern MN. 

Thank you!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 11, 2017)

Please folks, if you post anything publicly about locations you will be endangering those Cyp populations. Certainly some of it is public knowledge, but we don't need to make it easy for anyone looking to make some quick cash or fill their yard with wild Cyps.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2017)

Interesting that there is a PM option...


----------



## Tanner. C (May 11, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> Please folks, if you post anything publicly about locations you will be endangering those Cyp populations. Certainly some of it is public knowledge, but we don't need to make it easy for anyone looking to make some quick cash or fill their yard with wild Cyps.





Obviously I know not to dig them up and all other factors like that  I just would really like to see them in the wild to photograph! 

If people want to email me so the location is discreet that's okay. 

[email protected]


----------



## JAB (May 11, 2017)

Go for a hike. You will see plenty of beauty and you will be in nature. Who knows, might even stumble upon a Cyp!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 11, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> I really would like to see some Minnesota cym.



I thought he wanted to see cymbidiums?


----------



## Tanner. C (May 11, 2017)

:rollhappy:Lol auto correct in my phone changed it to that


----------



## Tanner. C (May 11, 2017)

:rollhappy:Lol auto correct in my phone changed it to that


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2017)

You could contact bill Steele of Spangle creek labs in Minnesota. He grows and sells slippers, and if he felt obliged to safely share locations then you would find out. Also he has beds of natives I'm sure he'd let you photograph 

Completely intended to be polite, most people it isn't obvious to know if they won't get a bug and dig things up. Only through doing research or getting to know people can you safely expect to see orchids. Other way is look online for regions having festivals which include viewing native orchids.


----------



## Berthold (May 21, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> Please folks, if you post anything publicly about locations you will be endangering those Cyp populations. Certainly some of it is public knowledge, but we don't need to make it easy for anyone looking to make some quick cash or fill their yard with wild Cyps.




In God we trust but not in forum users.


----------



## terryros (May 21, 2017)

Orchids Limited in Plymouth has a nice collection of native MN slippers and they sell plants for those who want to grow them. I am sure that Jerry Fischer knows how to see them in the wild.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanner. C (May 21, 2017)

I actually found some and was able to photo graph them!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> I actually found some and was able to photo graph them!



Cool. What species did you see? And of course we'd love to see your photos...


----------



## John M (May 22, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Cool. What species did you see? And of course we'd love to see your photos...



.....but, please don't publish their location.

......and since this is the Cyp photograph sub-forum, yes please, post photos so that we can all enjoy seeing them. Thanks.


----------



## Berthold (May 22, 2017)

John M said:


> .....but, please don't publish their location.



And please don't show the photos.They could induce a run on these species where ever they could be found.


----------



## John M (May 22, 2017)

Berthold said:


> And please don't show the photos.They could induce a run on these species where ever they could be found.



That is absolutely ridiculous! There's nothing wrong with showing photos of Cyps any more than showing other types of orchids. If the photos make people want to possess them, they can support the nurseries that produce them via artificial propagation by purchasing seedlings and plants from them. The whole point of this website is to promote and support the growing of slipper orchids, including Cypripediums.


----------



## Berthold (May 22, 2017)




----------



## SFLguy (May 22, 2017)

Watch out with pictures taken on phones, they have location data, you have to edit it out 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Berthold (May 23, 2017)

:rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2017)

If you are concerned about your photos being geotagged, then just look at the Exif data of the file and see if the GPS coordinates are included. As said, many phone cameras do geotagging by default. I've heard of cases of rare plants being stolen from private collections after photos were shared, so it can be a problem. When I was photographing rare species in China (for instance C. farreri), I was careful not to include locations, or to even shoot obvious geographic features. The camera I was using didn't geotag photos, so it wasn't a problem.

In the end, we'd still like to see your photos!


----------



## Berthold (May 23, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> If you are concerned about your photos
> In the end, we'd still like to see your photos!



Yes of course and the position data also


----------



## Secundino (May 23, 2017)

... a pain in the pouch.


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2017)

i'm pretty sure bert was joking
But  i was going to suggest removing the location data on the images... i have all my cameras new enough to have gps turned off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanner. C (May 23, 2017)

It was a family friends woods and they where actually the showy orchid. So I have found any slippers yet but a woods full of hundreds of showy orchis flowers was amazing to see!


----------



## Berthold (May 23, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> It was a family friends woods and they where actually the showy orchid. So I have found any slippers yet but a woods full of hundreds of showy orchis flowers was amazing to see!



I don't believe that without photo documentation.:wink:

Send from my bathroom


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2017)

Berthold said:


> I don't believe that without photo documentation.:wink:
> 
> Send from my bathroom



Did you flush? :rollhappy:

If you have galearis must not be any deer in the woods, they are cleaning out central ny


----------



## Berthold (May 23, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> If you have galearis must not be any deer in the woods, they are cleaning out central ny



In my garden this job is done by night active slugs.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 23, 2017)

Here ya go 




[/url]free image hosting[/IMG]


----------



## Tanner. C (May 23, 2017)

There where clusters all over! 



[/url]img host[/IMG]


----------



## chris20 (May 23, 2017)

Will deer eat cyps?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 23, 2017)

chris20 said:


> Will deer eat cyps?



Yes. Preference for flower buds.


----------

